# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  CTC and Makerware issue!

## fixitneil1

Hello everyone

I am new to the world of 3d printing and need a little help. 

I have a CTC dual  which I have just upgraded to Sailfish successfully, however when I open the Maker-ware Desktop, the software sees the machine as a Replicator, not a Replicator Dual.

When I select the correct machine from the drop down menu, the option for print is greyed out. If I reselect the Replicator the print option is selectable again.

Has anyone else had this problem, and how did you resolve this.

Any help would be great-fully received.

cheers

Neil

----------


## dspdrew

I have the same problem. I'm a bit confused.

----------


## fixitneil1

Yes me too. I can use the printer with the right extruder and it works well enough for me to print a few things but what ever I do I cannot get the Maker ware desktop to see my machine without greying out the print option for dual mode.

Can anyone help............

----------

